# On the evil of tempting God (Thomas Goodwin)



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 8, 2022)

That we should not put ourselves upon occasions of suffering or danger, till such time as God calls us. It is unwarrantable, and it is sinful so to do. … As it is unwarrantable to put ourselves upon occasions of sufferings, so it is dangerous for us to tempt God by putting ourselves upon occasions of sinning; …

Thomas Goodwin, _A Discourse of Christ the Mediator_ (London, 1642) in _The Works of Thomas Goodwin_ (12 vols, Edinburgh: James Nisbet, 1861-66), 5: 242.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

